# Unknown leaf burn/deficiency



## Larnek (Jul 22, 2008)

This is week 8 of veg for this bagseed plant, was about to put into flowering  today or tomorrow till I noticed the amount of burn on this side. It had been showing some what I thought was nute burn in the lower branches. Leaves very brittle, edges slightly turned up so did a minor flush on it about 5 days ago to try to help it out, condition worsened so I did another flush. Both were about 2 gallons of water in a 3 gallon pot. I didn't think the burn was that bad so I didn't think it needed to be heavily flushed. Problem continues to worsen and spread towards top so I'm thinking maybe nute deficiency so wanted to check out with you guys. They've been watered with plain water for 2 weeks now, did have 1 tsp/gal of big bloom and grow big by fox farms prior to that. Had slowly fed them up from 1/4th strength with no obvious problems till this burn which started about 10 days back. Fox farms ocean forest soil as well. Any help would be appreciated, pH of soil has been lower, maybe between 6.0-6.25 on my crappy pH strips. What should I do to help? Is it a deficiency that I should be fertilizing for?
Oops forgot to add pictures.. Was mad and had to have a little bowl.  
First is top burn, 2nd is middle, 3rd is bottom of plant and oldest.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 22, 2008)

might be magnesium def. im new at this so take my advice lightly. look at the sites problem finder links somewhere in sick plants you may find a better answer.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 22, 2008)

looks like nute burn to me, take alook at the links in my signature the second one has pics. hope this helps


----------



## honeybear (Jul 22, 2008)

hey man, the exact same*EDIT* thing is happening to my plants. i will post my pictures shortly, but I also flushed my plant and that didnt work. I'm using soil Miracle Gro Moisture control. I'm also nearing my 8th week of vegging as well. 

i used the troubleshooter nute link: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956

and im leaning towards a magnesium deficiency issue like canibanol mentioned

and its definitely not a nute burn either... flushing should have taken care of that problem... unless I need to flush like 10 more times?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 22, 2008)

if your usin mg soil and you been feeding them nutes its most likely nute burn for you to honeybear. mg soil has time released nutes in the soil and normally says feed for 2 or 3 months. also if you flush in those 3 months your flooding your plant with the time released nutes in the soil.

do some reading on mg soil, there should be plenty of info on it.


----------



## honeybear (Jul 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if your usin mg soil and you been feeding them nutes its most likely nute burn for you to honeybear. mg soil has time released nutes in the soil and normally says feed for 2 or 3 months. also if you flush in those 3 months your flooding your plant with the time released nutes in the soil.
> 
> do some reading on mg soil, there should be plenty of info on it.



so what your saying is, when I flush, I make exaceberate the problem I would like to fix? should I just weather through it and just cross my fingers that my plant doesnt keel over once I enter flowering stage? its already starting to look a little wilted


----------



## Larnek (Jul 23, 2008)

So what do people think? Give it another heavy flush at 3 times my soil amount as I hear, or let it sit and ride, or try to get the pH up with some lime?


----------



## honeybear (Jul 23, 2008)

id want to just say flush it more... just keep flushing i suppose... I dont know how all that flushing will effect the roots though. they could get messed up i dont know....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 23, 2008)

you didn't really flush it if you only used 2 gallons of water for a 3 gallon pot, you just waterd the poo out of it, you need to flush with 3x the water as your pot holds.


----------



## honeybear (Jul 24, 2008)

here are the photos i said id up with my sick plant. similar situation to what Larnek said. I flushed with 4x water amount of my plant's container and now i will hope for the best as she recovers.

The sick photos are from 2-3 days ago and that other pic was 3 weeks ago


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Im having the same exact problems with my plants and Im in 8th week of veg.  Using FFOF soil, using botanicare and liquid karma nutes, working up by 1/4 tsp increments.  
My problems look jus like yours honeybear.  Its occuring in my older fan leaves.  Im nuting htem once a week.  It doesnt seem like the prroblem is getting any better, we will see what happens after I feed them tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 25, 2008)

Honeybear your soil is killing your plants... Miracle crap is not good for cannbis. Their organic choice is OK but not great. get em into a good organic soil quickly with no nutrients added. It's the only way to know what they need. By knowing what's in the soil first and foremost. 

Your pH is also low Honey and they are beginning to show nute burn/lockout. 
The plants at the top of this page is showing severe nutrient lockout  it looks like. 

Get a proper pH checker and get back to us.Flush them out with 2 times the amount of water as u have grow medium at the minimum. Wait a week, if they get worse u know u are going in the wrong direction. If it stops spreading, you nipped it in the bud... if it gets worse, get em some food quickly. 

It's a wait and see game.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 27, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if your usin mg soil and you been feeding them nutes its most likely nute burn for you to honeybear. mg soil has time released nutes in the soil and normally says feed for 2 or 3 months. also if you flush in those 3 months your flooding your plant with the time released nutes in the soil.
> 
> do some reading on mg soil, there should be plenty of info on it.


 
I think this is what i did with my organic mg soil....... I watered the hell out of them when they needed watering.... And think i made too many nutes get around, So the leaves under the top are turning yellow, and
theres a small brown spot on a couple of them.

So Im just waiting it out, Letting them dry again, and keeping the CFL's couple inches
away.


:holysheep:


----------



## honeybear (Jul 27, 2008)

i took a pH test and it shows i have a lime green color, meaning neutral 7.0 on my pH indicator chart. I already flushed with a crapload (yea it was 4x the amount of water my pot holds... i think its just the soil. imma going to transplant into fresh organic soil regardless of how this flush turns out) of water so now I am waiting to see if there is a difference. its like day 4 now. thx for your  input



			
				Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Honeybear your soil is killing your plants... Miracle crap is not good for cannbis. Their organic choice is OK but not great. get em into a good organic soil quickly with no nutrients added. It's the only way to know what they need. By knowing what's in the soil first and foremost.
> 
> Your pH is also low Honey and they are beginning to show nute burn/lockout.
> The plants at the top of this page is showing severe nutrient lockout  it looks like.
> ...


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey fellas and bears you deffinately need to flush with at least 3times or more the amount your pot holds, if you have a 5 gallon pot you need at least 15 gallons of water to flush proper. once you flush and let drain good mix one tbl spoon epson salt to one gallon of water and give to them this will also help it come out of nutrient lock up, no nutes for a couple of weeks and than 1/4 to start

larnec, yours actually looks like magnesium defficient water with the epsom salt.  this will not hurt anything guys,  just make sure your pots have good drainage


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 28, 2008)

im not sure that your soil is killing your plant but you might be. the more you try to fix things the more chances you have of makin a mistake. try one thing at a time, the leaves that are damaged will not get better. when it stops spreading you got it right. any time i change anything in my grow i wait a week to see how my plant responds. jmo


----------



## honeybear (Jul 28, 2008)

I definitely have way too many nutrients in my soil mixture. I realized my first bag of soil was a Scott's brand soil with a listed FOUR months of perpetual nutrients. wow! i forgot i had bought this soil instead of miracle gro (my other plant is actually doing very well in miracle gro so i have no complaints with that particular brand, just this Scott's blend of high powered nutrient soil) i bought this Scott's brand because I thought 4 months of nutes were better than 3 months over Miracle gro. i realize my 1st time grower error as having too little nutes allows tweaking of the nutes available >.<

transplanting my plant tonight into a bigger pot with organic soil


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 28, 2008)

good idea. if you have better soil on hand i would transplant. MG soil isn't bad. people tend to wanna over do it and feed the crap out of their plant when they don't need to. no matter how much you feed them they're only gonna grow so fast. good luck with the transplant.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 28, 2008)

i agree with slowmo77, to many nutes, a proper flush and let the soil dry should fix the problem or repot with better soil if you can without damageing the roots...


----------



## Larnek (Jul 28, 2008)

I did i good flush last night on it, didn't measure the exact amount but I think did about 8-9 gallons over about 30 minutes. Last time I checked em about 2 hours later I didn't see any drooping so I hope it was as much water as I thought. At the very least I hate a ton of colored runoff and by end it had cleared substantially. Hoping it helps, got 3 hours till lights come on and I can check it out.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Aug 2, 2008)

CLERAR-EX FLUSH ADDED TO YOUR WATER WILL HELP YOU 15 MLS PER GALLON USE @ 2 Xs YOUR POT SIZE


----------



## andy52 (Aug 6, 2008)

hi,i have raed pretty much about my problem.the thing is i am into 4th week of flower and just now started having this problem.the plant is in a 3gal pot.it is 3ft tall.it is in mg soil from seed.under HPS 400w.i have never flushed the soil as i was scared of the MG deal.the plant is about 4 months old.i will add some pics after my girl gets up.the points of the leaves are starting to brown and a couple have dark spots on them.feeding ff BB,TB,and BG.full strength.thanks all


----------

